
Self-Driving Cars with ROS and Autoware - vladoh
https://www.apex.ai/autoware-course
======
breatheoften
Every time I see ROS I have nightmare flashbacks to a project i worked on
using it ...

I did not enjoy the cmake wrapper (catkin) -- and I bloody hate the garbage
fire that is the python ecosystem ... someone needs to rebuild this project in
rust -- could be a million times more plug and play and also better
performance ... does something like that exist?

~~~
TheArcane
> someone needs to rebuild this project in rust

I was in agreement with you until this. C++ would be better in terms of
compatibility. Rust is non-existent in the world of robotics which is mostly
dominated by C++ libraries

~~~
jefft255
ROS is already mostly in C++. I find it very enjoyable to use with C++. Python
documentation and support is lacking, and Python 3 support is very recent. But
yeah; ROS has problems and they don't have anything to do with the language.
Saying "rebuild that in Rust" is missing the point. How does that address the
parent's complaint which is Python support?

~~~
breatheoften
my main reason for suggesting rust was to avoid the temptation to "solve the
problem of the c++ build system ecosystem" which seems to be why catkin was
created -- but i think this problem is basically intractable ...

Rust seems to me a reasonable language for developing the library of
functionality that ROS offers -- with distribution and building and component
development story all solved by the ecosystem default build mechanism ...

------
baylessj
Looks like a great resource and it comes at a good time for me, I was just
starting in on installing and learning ROS yesterday. Thanks for posting!

------
9wzYQbTYsAIc
Seems like a very detailed project there, with Autoware. It wasn’t easy to
find what the hardware interfacing looked like, however. Could this be used in
a DIY manner that attaches to cars without automation mechanisms built in?

------
aktenlage
I am really looking forward to the announced lectures :-D

